# Selection Sort



## Beergryls (19. Nov 2014)

Hallo, ich sitze gerade an einer Hausaufgabe zum Thema Sortieren und finde einfach meinen Fehler nicht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Und zwar soll ich ein Programm schreiben, dass die folgenden Zahlen von klein nach groß sortiert.

{22,0,4,2,62,262,25,2,86,7,21,6,9,2,1,5,11,45}

Mein bisheriger Code sieht so aus:


```
public class Bildverarbeitung2
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {   
        int werte[] = {22,0,4,2,62,262,25,2,86,7,21,6,9,2,1,5,11,45};

        
        int pos, posMin, min, merke;
        for (int i = 0; i < werte.length; i++)
        { 
            posMin = i; min = werte[i];
            for(pos = i + 1; pos < werte.length; pos++)
            {
                if (werte[pos] < min)
                {
                    min = werte[pos];
                    posMin = pos;
                }
                merke = werte[i];
                werte[i] = werte[posMin];
                werte[posMin] = merke;
            }
        }
        for (int i = 0; i < werte.length; i++)
        {
             System.out.println(werte[i]);
        }
    }
}
```

Die Ausgabe ist aber nur zur Hälfte sortiert und sieht so aus:



> 0
> 2
> 2
> 2
> ...


----------



## Flown (19. Nov 2014)

Du musst nach der inneren Schleife Tauschen. Sie ist nur zum Finden des Minums da.


----------



## Beergryls (19. Nov 2014)

ah, perfekt, vielen Dank


----------

